# Moving to Greece from UK



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

My partner and I are moving to Greece in March 2015. I'm trying to get things sorted/planned so that we are good to go and know what needs to happen when.

But I have a few questions and hopefully someone will be able to help.

1) Applying for a tax number - what is actually needed to get this? We have got about 5 trips this year to Greece so could we apply on one of our holiday trips?

2) Renting a property - do you need to have a tax number to do this? As above, we would like to start renting this year already so we can start bringing our stuff over slowly

3) When do we need to apply for the CERTIFICATE FOR DOMICILE TRANSFER at the London Embassy?

We already have Greek bank accounts with HSBC and a few friends live there so we could always use their addresses temporarily in case we do stay with them in the beginning if we don't find the right place.

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*

For your tax number you will go to your local tax office with your passport and a copy of it,birth certificate and copy of it,marriage certificate and copy if married,for renting you do need a tax number,you must fill in tax returns each year if you have tax number.If you are an EU citizen you will only need to register yourselves at a police station if you intend to live here on a permanent basis,the same type of ID is required,your new tax number would be helpful.You will find all the information on-line.Just be very careful of your original documents that they dont take them,hard to prove they took them afterwards.


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info.
I'll take all the documents and copies of everything.

I'm a British citizen and hold both UK and South African passports so will take both 

Assuming I can just go to the Tax Office in June this year to get a number even though we are only moving in April next year?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*tax number*

It looks like you cannot have a tax number unless you are residing permanently.in that case how would you get your rented place,bit confusing.Have you thought about your health care?I think its cheaper to buy cover here in Greece than from the UK,they have General and Allianz.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Get you tax number first, after that the other problems will be easier. I'm pretty sure it would annoy him, to tell everyone to talk to him first, but after a decade of calling Greek and British consulates and embassies in both the UK and Greece regarding all manner of paperwork the only really helpful guy I've spoken with was the Greek consulate in Birmingham.


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I managed to get our AFM Tax numbers 
All they needed was our UK passports (plus a copy) and the M1 form filled out. But given that we are not yet resident in Greece, we also needed a M7 form filled out by a local who is registered at the same tax office. Not a problem as we have lots of friends who live on the island.
Very easy and straight forward...

Now as soon as a property becomes available that we like, we can secure it and start renting - even if we only move next year May.


My next question is about taxes and employment...
My other half is going to be working for himself as a self-employed/freelance photographer. What is the most efficient way of pay tax? Have a UK Ltd company and then pay a salary to himself in Greece and then pay tax on that amount?
He'll be treated as a Greek resident as he'll be in Greece for more than 186 days per year.
Any ideas on what options there are?

Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

As a Greek resident you pay tax on ALL your worldly income, if taxes were to be paid in UK then you would have to apply for refund under double taxation agreements.


----------

